# Advice on this Anubias



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Cinshappytank said:


> I’m new here so hello! And I’m new to the planted tanks. Roughly 4-5 months. I’ve had cichlids and salt water all my life and now I’m addicted to the whole low tech, nano planted tanks! Anyway just curious if my Anubias looks healthy or is it curling to lack of nutrients? Any advice would be great!


Hi @Cinshappytank,

Welcome to TPT!

What are you dosing for nutrients, how much, how often, and what is the size of your tank?


----------



## Cinshappytank (Aug 7, 2018)

I’m putting seachem flourish a few drops 2x a week.
I’m putting seachem excel every other day. A few drops as well. I have fluval plant/shrimp stratum. Just not sure if the leaves are healthy..


----------



## Cinshappytank (Aug 7, 2018)

My tank is the fluval flex 15 gal


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Cinshappytank,

It looks like the plants are undernourished; the new leaves are yellow. The leaf curling along the leaf margins may be a magnesium deficiency but lets start dosing what you have at the correct levels before we add additional nutrients.

For a 15 gallon tank I would assume 12 gallons of water volume. Seachem Flourish Comprehensive states:


> Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 250 L (60 US gallons) once or twice a week.


Based upon the recommended dosing you should be dosing 1 mL once or twice a week (1 mL (milliliter) equals about 20 drops) I would dose twice a week to start.

I use a EZE-Dose 10 ml oral dosing syringe for dosing my liquid nutrients available on Ebay or Amazon (comes with korc for the dosing bottle). I find them at the local drug store for less than $5


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

That is anubias minima. With anubias emersed out of water growth the leafs grow straight when grown under water the leafs tend to curl.


----------



## Cinshappytank (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you for the advice!!☺


----------



## PoPoBTC (Aug 11, 2014)

Wantsome99 said:


> That is anubias minima. With anubias emersed out of water growth the leafs grow straight when grown under water the leafs tend to curl.


I agree with this, Anubis are pretty bomb proof unless you are using DI water. You shouldn't need any ferts for anubias to live.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the TPT! looking at your posted tank pictures nothing looked really off with the plants. Thinking I see Bacopa Caroliniana which always shows lighter color on new growth. Seems to me all anubias grow slowly and not sure I'd tag that one minima.

Adding to your string just to mention Marimo moss balls (bottom left) really don't like Excel (Glutaraldehyde) so use with caution. 

Nice looking little tank, regards


----------



## RCB (Jul 5, 2018)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @*Cinshappytank*,
> 
> It looks like the plants are undernourished; the new leaves are yellow. The leaf curling along the leaf margins may be a magnesium deficiency but lets start dosing what you have at the correct levels before we add additional nutrients.
> 
> ...









That there is a great item Seattle Aquarist. Many thanks for pointing me in the right direction as it is going to make it a heck of a lot easier to dose my 10 and 20 gallon aquarium than to go by the threads on the bottle cap.


----------



## ced281 (Jul 6, 2012)

I just buy 3, 5, and 10 mL luerlock syringes from Ebay/Amazon and use those... Buy them in packs of 10 or more and you'll have enough syringes to last you a lifetime. I also use different syringes for different liquids, e.g. separate syringes for Prime vs. Fe vs. Excel vs. RO water, etc. Having needles on the syringe makes it easier for you to extract solution from bottles.

Bump: I just buy 3, 5, and 10 mL luerlock syringes from Ebay/Amazon and use those... Buy them in packs of 10 or more and you'll have enough syringes to last you a lifetime. I also use different syringes for different liquids, e.g. separate syringes for Prime vs. Fe vs. Excel vs. RO water, etc. Having needles on the syringe makes it easier for you to extract solution from bottles.


----------

